# Mixing species Vics/malawi



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

In a 55 gallon tank (48" x 13" x 19") I have several yellow Labs. I was wondering if it'd be possible to mix them with some Vics, like Christmas fulu or something else. Any suggestions? Would Vics be to aggressive in a 55 for them?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi
H.phytophagus"christmas fulu" is a good candidate to live with yellow labs.
xris


----------

